# My mount I just got back



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Lets have some professional opinions on this mount. It's a 9700 series from Mackenzie. I'm very happy with the outcome, especially at the price I paid.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

clean mount, nice.


----------



## MaurepasMan (Jun 18, 2004)

Looks great to me! Nice detail, clean ears, and proper sized earbuts. I mount a few deer a year and use the same forms. They have just enough detail to make a nice natural mount.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Not bad


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

If you are happy with it, that is really all that matters. When the client walks away very happy, I am happy.


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Good clean mount. That is a $400-500 mount in my area.


----------



## whitetail97 (Feb 4, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

breiner11 said:


> Good clean mount. That is a $400-500 mount in my area.


I paid $340. Theres another guy in my area that charges $550 and my taxi is just as good, if not better.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Real Nice.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

thats a great looking mount.


----------



## Largewhiteman (Jun 18, 2012)

I no professional, but I'd love to see something that beautiful and clean hanging on my wall!


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Beautiful :thumbs_up


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

great price great mount


----------



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

http://www.walkerstaxidermy.com/home

Here is my taxi's website. If you live nearby I would seriously give this guy a look. Great guy!


----------



## luv2hunt_wt (May 7, 2004)

Looks Great. But he needs to raise his price closer to the other taxidermist in his area. Doesn't have to be the same but close. I do some deer heads on the side and I price my mounts close to what area taxidermist are charging. It looks like his work deserves a higher price.


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

It's a good mount and I'm glad you are happy with it. Personally I'm not a fan of the pink airbrushing in the nose and bright white airbrushing of the ears, but that's just a personal preference and has nothing to do with the real quality of the mount. The eyes, ears, and overall lines of the mount are very nice.


----------

